
Where has “I'm feeling Lucky” gone? - m0atz
Google appears to have knocked the &quot;I&#x27;m Feeling Lucky&quot; search on the head. Anyone know the reason why and any hacks to get it back? I used this daily as part of a custom search engine in Chrome.
======
johnhenry
Could you explain more what you mean when you say something is knocked on the
head?

~~~
m0atz
Knocked on the head as in it's no longer available.

~~~
m0atz
I'm also seeing some news chatter about the same
[http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2472440/google-
has-...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2472440/google-has-
reportedly-canned-im-feeling-lucky-search-function)

------
mtmail
I still see it. Is it possible you (your browser) is part of an A/B test?

~~~
m0atz
I still see it also. But try using it. It just gives a list of google results
instead of taking you to the first page in the result list.

